

Kano – A computer you make yourself - bane
http://www.kano.me/

======
sj4nz
After trying to scroll down a little bit with the mouse wheel and then trying
the space bar as an alternative and finally just grabbing the scroll knob and
adjusting, I gave up trying to read this site. Immensely frustrating.

------
BronSteeDiam
Very interesting. I'll be buying a few, for my nephews and nieces. Thanks for
posting.

